

Ask HN: Ranking algorithm ... - RiderOfGiraffes

I have a question about the ranking algorithm.  I thought that if two items had an equal number of points, the newer item would be higher, because the rank was points over an exponential of age.<p>However: http://www.penzba.co.uk/RankingQuestion.png<p>Here are three items on 2 points, but the ages are definitely not monotonic.<p>I've been having trouble trying to read the source - I'm not fluent with Lisp at all, and I don't really have the time to invest at this stage, so I was wondering if anyone had a quick definitive answer.<p>If not, sorry to take your time.
======
cperciva
There's a score penalty attached to linkless posts.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah! Makes sense - thank you.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Also note that there is a bit of rounding going on.

So although they both read "2 hours" one might be 125 minutes and the other
175 minutes.

I'm sure in your case you already know the time order, but for others with the
same question because of the rounding it can also look weird.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's why I referred to the monotonic principle. The specific examples I
chose showed that it chouldn't be a rounding effect.

Still, good observation - thanks.

Got a disappointing return on the poll, but I guess that's HN. Very hit'n'miss
as to whether things get seen.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=957715>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

<http://www.penzba.co.uk/RankingQuestion.png>

